# First time Rig Trip



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking at making my first rig trip around the first of August wx permitting. Four or five going out and one has made the trip before, anybody else planning at trip on the same time frame want to try to buddy up. If so shoot me a pm.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where are you leaving from? I'm always watching the weather.....


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sorry i did forget to mention that, be departing out of OB but working with numbers someone out of the Destin area would be an easy meet 15 or 20 out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tbaxl said:


> Looking at making my first rig trip around the first of August wx permitting. Four or five going out and one has made the trip before, anybody else planning at trip on the same time frame want to try to buddy up. If so shoot me a pm.


What size boat are you running out there.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

28ft Pursuit WAC with twins, a stove, fridge, bed, fresh water and most importantly a head.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

We might be running out around that time. let us know your plans. What's your cruising speed?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Humm,, I may go too.. gonna be hot in the day time.


----------



## reeltruth (Jul 3, 2013)

We will be vaca in OB 7/27-8/3. We will be making a rig run during that time. Will definitely keep in touch on here of plans. Last rig trip was to Horn Mountain.

Reeltruth
33' Worldcat 330TE


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Shoot me a pm as you get closer, our time frame may work out together.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Will be heading out that way in August. We will be leaving out of Pensacola.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Its beginning to sound like August is a good time to venture out, first time out that will be a little comforting to know others may be out as well.


----------



## Bird of Prey (Nov 2, 2012)

Might be heading that way as well, I will monitor this thread and communicate plans as the dates approach.


----------



## reeltruth (Jul 3, 2013)

After seeing the recent report from Ram Powell, I'm ready to go...hope the blue water holds until the first week of August.
We will also be doing an overnight sword trip that week. We will be in OB from 7/27-8/3.


----------

